# lifters ticking! Could it be the oil pump?



## tomwreid (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 1992 Nissan Stanza. The car runs great but when it gets warm, the lifters start ticking. Could this be because the oil pump is dead? Any help would be helpful. Thanks


----------

